# Encyclopedia Dramatica in trouble....



## PKBitchGirl (May 12, 2009)

... of the financial kind.

Somehow I think ED will have more success in raising money from donations than Furnation.


----------



## MattyK (May 12, 2009)

...And how does it affect the Fandom? Besides removing another 4channical cancer.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 12, 2009)

It's the economy, get used to it. Some of us will have to make the sacrifice for others, so it works out =3


----------



## paxil rose (May 12, 2009)

They do this all the time. Every six months or so they tend to run out of money, morons featured on there celebrate thinking they're done for good, and at the last minute just happen to get the exact amount they need.


----------



## pheonix (May 12, 2009)

OMG!!!




I don't care.


----------



## Russ (May 12, 2009)

Yea it happened before. I remember seeing the donation request when I went there a while ago. It was gone in two days.

I could actually be sad if it went down though. Its usually a fun read when I don't feel like going for TVtropes, Wikipedia or any of the forums like FA.


----------



## JohnTalbain (May 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then don't post then

We don't care that you don't care


----------



## Tycho (May 12, 2009)

ONOEZ ED IS GOIN SHITTING-DICKNIPPLES-UP

ED was largely shitty anyway.  Just an online repository for image macros and furry porn.  Good articles were far too few in number.

Besides, the GENUINELY funny fuckups in the fandom write their own articles constantly, on forums and in chatrooms - preempting the need for ED writers and articles.  I defy someone to write an article about Shadow-Nazi, CyberFox or Paul Revere that would be as funny or funnier than what those putzes vomit onto the Internet, of their own volition.


----------



## paxil rose (May 12, 2009)

JohnTalbain said:


> Then don't post then
> 
> We don't care that you don't care



If he's anything like the other 12 people I've encountered around here that don't care, he'll be back repeatedly to make damn sure you know he doesn't care.


----------



## JohnTalbain (May 12, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> If he's anything like the other 12 people I've encountered around here that don't care, he'll be back repeatedly to make damn sure you know he doesn't care.


 Sums it up pretty well xD

And meh ED /was/ alright but it's pretty obvious this is another scam like before.


----------



## paxil rose (May 12, 2009)

ED still is pretty good in certain aspects. You have the newfags that post tons of shit, sure, but stuff like DA drama, lunatic furries, crazy ass YouTubers. There's gold there, you just have to sift through layers of unfunny to get to it.

I'd donate if it wasn't for the suspicious "Put credit card information here. We see nothing. Scouts honor" method they use.


----------



## pheonix (May 12, 2009)

JohnTalbain said:


> Then don't post then
> 
> We don't care that you don't care



Yeah you do, you're just trying to hide your overwhelming emotion for my opinion.


----------



## JohnTalbain (May 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah you do, you're just trying to hide your overwhelming emotion for my opinion.


 Overwhelming emotion...? Sureeee


----------



## Marie (May 12, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> ... of the financial kind.
> 
> Somehow I think ED will have more success in raising money from donations than Furnation.


 
No shit.


----------



## net-cat (May 12, 2009)

I saw that when they first put it up. It pissed me off because I was looking something up.

And then I went and did something else with my time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 12, 2009)

*Prays for it to die*

ANY website that gives my desktop a fucking trojan should die.


----------



## Sulfide (May 12, 2009)

I was afraid I was going to have to take it down with my clan, guess not.


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2009)

Trollin' for moneys


----------



## CaptainCool (May 12, 2009)

i dont want ED to die! that page made me laugh so hard for so many times^^
i actually thought the article on furries was a lot of fun as well because its sooo horrible X3


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNsfRN45yEo&feature=player_embedded

LOL, look at my teeth!


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2009)

*JESUS! *What the hell was that?


----------



## SnowFox (May 12, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNsfRN45yEo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> LOL, look at my teeth!



I'm British, and that still scares me :shock:


----------



## Attaman (May 12, 2009)

Here's hoping that ED stays up.  Lots of -chan stuff mixed in as well as bias, lies, etc, but it also is one of the best spots to read up on fools and arm yourself against the lies of others.  Plus, it helps people grow thicker skin.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

"Offended". That is all.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Prays for it to die*
> 
> ANY website that gives my desktop a fucking trojan should die.


its not their fault, just those who go to ED then complain about trojans have fucking weak ass computer defenses and by a small chance ignored someone elses warning


----------



## Ratte (May 12, 2009)

I go to ED nearly every day and never had a problem.


----------



## Magica (May 12, 2009)

ED has always had financial issues and threats of shutting down, so I don't see the point of this post any. XD

They were funny in 2006 but not so much any more. I'll still read a few articles if I'm up to it. Have yet to receive a virus. Use Adblock+ and Noscript and you should be fine.


----------



## Shino (May 12, 2009)

Oh, noes! It's the end of the world! *flailing panic*

I really... don't care. The few times I've been sent there by Google, I've written it off as completely worthless. Besides, I agree with [too lazy to look], they're probably milking it for all it's worth. I doubt they're actually in danger of dying. Too bad.


----------



## Mr Fox (May 12, 2009)

Oh no ED is going down... oh my god!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 12, 2009)

MY ARTICCCLLEEEEEEEEEEEES :'(


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

And the financially weak get culled from the virtual herd...


----------



## Greykitty (May 12, 2009)

I'm indifferent, site gives me some good lol attacks but it's nothing I would miss THAT much.  The Unencyclopedia is more amusing.   
As someone else said too, they have been in financial trouble before and made it out fine.  I don't see any need to fret over something like this.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 12, 2009)

So, what is it to any of me? (I don't really care any more)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 12, 2009)

Lol @ furries either "not caring" or are begging for it to die.  I'd donate to it, but I don't have monies for myself atm.  As for the guy who "got a trojan from ED": Maybe you shouldn't click everything that's in blue.   :V


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 12, 2009)

I enjoy reading ED. It's quite amusing to see an uncensored Wiki written entirely by /b/tards.

That, and their furry articles are priceless. We can't let such insightful information die.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 12, 2009)

It's funnier than Uncyclopedia but it's still nerd sperger humor


----------



## Revy (May 12, 2009)

Its fun to read every once in a while. Not that bad.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 12, 2009)

We should let the site fall, just for the lulz.


----------



## ArielMT (May 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Prays for it to die*
> 
> ANY website that gives my desktop a fucking trojan should die.



I know I was beaten to the punch by DragonMagica, but AdBlock Plus and/or NoScript FTW.

Or switch to a Web browser that won't happily install loads of crap without your consent just because a good site's evil ad banner tells it to.



LizardKing said:


> Trollin' for moneys



They just need a creepy Manhattan bum to walk up and clean your browser window with a squeegee and dirty water and demand payment.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> That, and their furry articles are priceless. We can't let such insightful information die.



It won't be a total loss, though.  There's still at least one furry whose ED article will never be as lulzy as his WikiFur one.

There'd also be the Internet Archive's Wayback Machine, if their links worked right half the time.


----------



## Jealousy (May 13, 2009)

All websites have to die eventually. Just like everything else. If it's gone, it will be missed. If not. Then good.


----------



## Lowblock (May 13, 2009)

Good thing will happen if you search for "kittens"

Trust me on this


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 13, 2009)

Lowblock said:


> Good thing will happen if you search for "kittens"
> 
> Trust me on this



Okay I searched for kittens and got lots of cute pictures.


Now what?


----------



## Altera (May 13, 2009)

Lol, hardly new. ED isn't going to die. If for some reason it had downtime, someone somewhere will pop up a huge-ass backup and the LOLing will continue.


----------



## foxmusk (May 13, 2009)

anyone who hopes for ED to die obviously has a 4chan-disrespected-my-furfamily complex.

god forbid furries just suck it up and get over 4chan.


----------



## Thatch (May 13, 2009)

Nihil novi.


----------



## Russ (May 13, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> anyone who hopes for ED to die obviously has a 4chan-disrespected-my-furfamily complex.
> 
> god forbid furries just suck it up and get over 4chan.


 
This. I am amazed how people can take the tone of that site seriously.


----------



## Thatch (May 13, 2009)

Russ said:


> This. I am amazed how people can take the tone of that site seriously.



"Furries are butthurt" should be an official credo.


----------



## paxil rose (May 13, 2009)

They made like $2,000 yesterday.

Get to BAAAWin'.

This kid's going to be crushed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyYb...amatica.com/Main_Page&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lol @ furries either "not caring" or are begging for it to die.  I'd donate to it, but I don't have monies for myself atm.  As for the guy who "got a trojan from ED": Maybe you shouldn't click everything that's in blue.   :V



Seriously, though, I don't really care.  Short of them having a renaissance of really funny new articles, they aren't worth caring too much about.  I'm sure the Tumbles the Stairdragon article will live on somewhere else if ED dies.

After a bit of introspection, I have decided that perhaps it would sadden me slightly if ED died - I don't know of any other humor sites that satirize and lampoon the fandumb as much as ED, and as we all know, the furry fandom is a lulz motherlode...



paxil rose said:


> This kid's going to be crushed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyYb...amatica.com/Main_Page&feature=player_embedded



Fuck.  Looks like he's already been crushed, repeatedly, by the Ugly Truck.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 13, 2009)

Lowblock said:


> Good thing will happen if you search for "kittens"
> 
> Trust me on this



TWO KITTENS ONE MARINE.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Prays for it to die*
> 
> ANY website that gives my desktop a fucking trojan should die.


 
You're like the third person that I have seen to say that ED gave them a trojan. They were all furries, too.


----------



## Jealousy (May 13, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> They made like $2,000 yesterday.
> 
> Get to BAAAWin'.
> 
> ...


They are one of the largest sites on the internet right now. I would actually be surprised if they didn't. Now. that I'm thinking about it. I'm surprised moot hasn't found a way to make money yet. Now why would we be bawing? Curious.


----------



## paxil rose (May 13, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> Now why would we be bawing? Curious.



Directed towards people that did want it gone.

They're like $1,700 away now. That was, what, 2 days? If I'm not mistaken it took about a week to reach their goal last time. Makes me wonder how many times they'll try this when they _aren't_ in danger of shutting down. If they even are now.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (May 13, 2009)

ED amuses me. Especially their description of the Furry Fandom, objective and 100% factual.


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> ED amuses me. Especially their description of the Furry Fandom, objective and 100% factual.



Really? Perhaps it's an apt description of the furs _you_ hang out with, but...

EIDT: Oh, hey, I just made pirate...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> They are one of the largest sites on the internet right now. I would actually be surprised if they didn't. Now. that I'm thinking about it. I'm surprised moot hasn't found a way to make money yet. Now why would we be bawing? Curious.



mootikins hasn't pulled anything like ED. Sure 4chan's Donate or Die campaign was decent but ED's locked the main page and placed a quick donation page up. Pretty smooth flying there ED.


----------



## Rytes (May 13, 2009)

ED would be cool to me if there wasn't a god damn dick on every page -_-...  It's got too much nerdy humor.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 16, 2009)

Rytes said:


> ED would be cool to me if there wasn't a god damn dick on every page -_-... It's got too much nerdy humor.


 
They're rude and crude, that's the theme they picked. 

They are 157$ away. So, yeah, they're staying baba!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 16, 2009)

Hoorah and hooray ED stays!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hoorah and hooray ED stays!



Mission Accomplished! :dubya:


----------



## Fathergia (May 16, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> ... of the financial kind.
> 
> Somehow I think ED will have more success in raising money from donations than Furnation.


Very sad what happened with FN.
Encyclopedia Drametica can be pretty stupid sometimes


----------



## Toaster (May 16, 2009)

ED is the funnest place on the internet.


----------



## Fathergia (May 16, 2009)

Ornias said:


> ED is the funnest place on the internet.


 I'M THE FUNNIEST PLACE ON THE INTERNET! 
YES I AM THE INTERNET!


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 16, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> ED amuses me. Especially their description of the Furry Fandom, objective and 100% factual.


 
This is the real scary part.  The stuff on ED is true, it's just written in it's own hyperbolic internet meme langauge.  The core information is factual and generally quite well referenced.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 16, 2009)

They get money the exact same way this website makes money, so I dont see whats wrong. This site goes down for extended periods of time, there are bandwidth donation drives, and everything else.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 16, 2009)

Who created Encyclopedia Dramatica, a bunch of f***ing drunk frat boys >_>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 16, 2009)

Ark said:


> Who created Encyclopedia Dramatica, a bunch of f***ing drunk frat boys >_>



But, off the whole internet, they are the only ones that know the true meaning of the Lulz. For they hold the Ancient Scroll of the Lulz, obtained from the Lulz Masters high up in the mountain temples of Tibet. If they die, so do the lulz.


----------



## Kaizou (May 16, 2009)

Ark said:


> Who created Encyclopedia Dramatica, a bunch of f***ing drunk frat boys >_>



INCORRECT. ED was prolly cheated by /b/ tards that posted CP so they got banned and became just tards. BUTTHURT continued where they made ED and became the cool kids. OR SO THEY SAY.


----------



## paxil rose (May 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> This is the real scary part.  The stuff on ED is true, it's just written in it's own hyperbolic internet meme langauge.  The core information is factual and generally quite well referenced.



Pretty much.

The bulk of ED is screencaps and links to forums, sites, etc. It's funny to watch people say it's all lies when half of a page isn't even written by an EDiot.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> This is the real scary part. The stuff on ED is true, it's just written in it's own hyperbolic internet meme langauge. The core information is factual and generally quite well referenced.



It is unless it's written by a spiteful, 30-something British Sega fanatic.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 17, 2009)

Awesome, the site isn't that great anyway.


----------



## paxil rose (May 17, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Awesome, the site isn't that great anyway.




A little late.


----------



## Rytes (May 17, 2009)

ED wasn't great for me becuase you know what to expect on any page. Just throw some fave insults like "Fat, nigger, etc" and you got a page

also cocks


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2009)

ED do this every 6 months or so to get extra cash. They have enough money to run the site, they're just trying to scam more money.


----------

